# Electrical conduit in same trench as plumbing?



## alpha3236 (May 30, 2010)

Unless there is a local code prohibiting it, yes you can.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Duplicate thread. Please do not cross post, your thread will get seen.

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/electrical-conduit-same-trench-plumbing-22251/


----------

